# Finally got started my spring cleaning



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

I finally got my spring cleaning started today. It feels so good to get some of it done and the house already looks better. I did the bedroom hallway (including the 2 linen closets), the front hallway (including closet) and the front room (which is a sort of formal dining room/crafting room). 

Tomorrow, I do the bathrooms and if time permits, my bedroom.

how is everyone else's spring cleaning going?


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I just finished classes and I'm ready to start mine. 
First item on my list is boxing up stuff for the Goodwill donation. 
2nd item - getting everything out of the house that should be in the storage shed.

DH cleans his old truck and horse trailer out yesterday. I kept smelling something musty sitting in the LR last nite - look over and his saddle and blanket are sitting in the DR!! :flame:

I can tell this is gonna be fun!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I have mine nearly done. I started early because I wanted to be able to go outside when the weather got nice without feeling guilty. I still have a few walls to wash down and 2 carpets to shampoo. The rest is done. Now, I can play in the garden and plan for painting over the summer. (which is good because my color scheme has changed radically recently)


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

My Spring cleaning is going to take me all Summer to finish


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

My intentions were to get mine done early, so I could spend time outside once the weather got nice. Well, now it seems I am behind both inside AND outside! I have major decluttering to do, and have decided I will focus what inside time I have on that for now. That, and the "seasonal" cleaning (coveralls and winter coats/boots washed and put away, clothing switched, etc.) will at least maybe make my house look presentable. 

Hoping I'll be ready for the "fall cleaning" and do better then.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I've got the upstairs done and the stairwell. I looked at the downstairs....REALLY looked at it and broke down crying.  I think I need help with this part! LOL


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Windy_jem said:


> I've got the upstairs done and the stairwell. I looked at the downstairs....REALLY looked at it and broke down crying.  I think I need help with this part! LOL


Like I have said before........baby steps! I decided five minutes at a time was better than none. I can very gradually see a change. Since I am a confirmed pack rat/ clutterer this is major progress.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Windy jem, I did the same thing when I looked at my living room that's been used for storage for the past 3 years. You couldn't walk more than 3 feet into the room. I have about half of it done now. Makes me really want to continue, but time doesn't allow. A few minutes here and there WILL make a difference! Goodwill is going to love me!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

It wouldn't be so bad if someone was here to help me ya know? I can't climb up on a chair to wash the walls and I can't move the heavy stuff, so everything gets done as far as I can go, then I have to wait until someone else can come and finish up things for me. It gets very frustrating! Does someone have a hardworking teen that I can borrow for a week?  lol


----------

